# Problema con Fuente, Motherboard o tensión de alimentación??



## rmon+4 (Nov 5, 2006)

Tengo una PC que por cuestiones ajenas, no compré regulador así que la conecté directamente a la corriente, estubo trabajando bien, la encendí, luego la apagué, la volví a encender y la apagué posteriormente.... Pero después quise encenderla y no sirvió.... después de hacer pruebas decidí cambiar la fuente de poder.... y compre un regular.... Conecté todo ok, estubo trabajando Ok.... pero de nuevo pasó lo mismo, después de apagarla ya no encendió.....


He tratado de buscar un comportamiento igual para determinar la falla, pero no lo he logrado, si me pueden ayudar se los agradecería


----------



## DobleA (Nov 5, 2006)

¿Cuando dices "regulador" te refieres a una UPS?
¿Has revisado que todos los FAN estén en perfecto funcionamiento?
A mi una vez me pasó una cosa extrañisima (la magia negra de los PC's  ): conecté una impresora al puerto correspondiente y uno de los pines se dobló, automáticamente la computadora se empezó a reiniciar sola (una anécdota no mas).

Tambien podría ser que tengas el disco duro dañado. 
A mi antes de tener la UPS lo que mas se me quemaba era la motherboard (estoy hablando cuando no había tarjetas on board en esta) el modem, la tarjeta de sonido y alguna que otra ves un disco duro. 
Si la fuente fuera buena en teoría podría soportar los picos. Tambien puedes tener algo en corto, pero yo soy partidario de que revises el disco duro que no esté fallando.

Suerte.


----------



## skynetronics (Nov 5, 2006)

Hola rmon+4

A mi parecer deberias dar un poco mas de información acerca del hardware que posees, como placa madre, disco(s), unidades CD-ROM, etc, ya que puede ser que a tu fuente de alimentacion le estas exigiendo suministrar mucha potencia, y por ende la estas quemando, tambien podria ser que en el enchufe donde estas conectando tu PC se encuentre en mal estado, revisa su integridad fisica y electrica...

Saludos...


----------

